# finally some shots of my tanks and fish



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

The first set of shots are from the big tank downstairs all fish are listed on my profile


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice aro!!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice setup Dean! Think I recognize a few of the inhabitants....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I still have all your fish except a friend has the green sev.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*discus shots*

most fish labelled in signature


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*more shots a few oldies*

more pics of my fish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*so salty*

first time salter and doing ok i have not killed any saltwater fish or corals yet lol knock on wood


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing your awesome tanks. Love the pic.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*africans*

pics taken with my phone so not the greatest


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*more pics*

more fish shots and one of my dogs


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good Dino. You have some nice looking fish!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya nice tanks Dino... You have a pretty awesome variety. You must be doing a water change on one of those almost every day lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

can you help id the last fish JB its the fish that gave me fry a couple weeks ago


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no i spend a few hours every sunday doing w.c. thats it but it is alot of work but i really enjoy it


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like it could be a Fuelleborni female?

If you mean the fish in the pic next to the one of your dog.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that is what i thought also i also thought that a fuelleborni was a peacock strain but i was wrong.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya it's an Mbuna


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking tanks...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the comments i got my girlfriend a new camera for christmas but i intend to steal it to take some pics of my fish hahahaha. should make a big difference


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I don't think the last one is a fulleborni, has an upturned mouth, not typical algae grazer, it almost looks like a Hap. venustus (at least they used to be called that, been a long time since I looked at these) as far as body shape goes, particularly the head, but colour way off, is is possible it is a hybrid?, if so, could it be related to the first pic?, like they are sisters?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok thanks I dont keep moms and kids together beacause I dont want them breeding together but I could be a hybrid from a similar fish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Her fry are now getting big and have all sorts of different markings really cool


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't see an upturned mouth at all.. I can say that it's definitely not a Nimbochromis Venustus. It looks like the mouth of a Mbuna and a female Fuelleborni to me. It has all the markings of a female Fuelleborni and the general body shape in my opinion. Your best bet is to post a pic of that fish here and the details to see what the experts over there say.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Will do thanks


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Yah, no, I agree it is not a venustus, but the body is reminiscent of one, especially the head, the mouth on a fulleborn is usually very underslung, compared to this one I think. My money is on some hybrid, could be a fulleborni in the wood pile, i don't know.


----------

